# check out Vermont Public Radio!



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Classical Music Fans:


VPR is by far the best online classical music station I've found. You can find it on the Web starting at vpr.net . I listen to them all the time at work and at home. They play classical music exclusively, little or no news, etc. They play a wide selection of music and do not overplay the "warhorses". They play Performance Today, which I enjoy. I give them a little money every year. 

They have an I-Phone app which I have installed. It works intermittently, so in my car I often listen to Pandora instead, which is pretty good.

Please check out vpr.net, and consider giving them some dough if you can spare it.

Disclosure: I do not work for VPR, nor do I know anyone who works for them.


----------

